# Нейроостеофиброз пояснично-крестцового отдела



## Elisa (30 Окт 2007)

У меня подозревают нейроостеофиброз пояснично-крестцового отдела, как его лечат и какие могут быть последствия?


----------



## Ell (30 Окт 2007)

Что означает "подозревают"? Конкретнее, пожалуйста, о проблеме, обследованиях и диагнозе.


----------



## Elisa (30 Окт 2007)

Около года шишка на пояснице в правой части.. Будто бы шарик диаметром около сантиметра.. После нагрузок, или после неудобного положения возникает неприятная,но не сильная тупая боль, может возникнуть при ходьбе, иногда чувствуется,как шарик "перекатывается". На протяжении всего времени, как я обнаружила его,он не увеличился... Назначили снимок, он покажет все точно, но мне хочется больше об этом узнать. В особенности о последствиях и возможности образования онкологии... Не дай Бог!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2007)

А о липоме вы не думали? Может сходить к хирургу и на УЗИ.


----------



## Elisa (31 Окт 2007)

О липоме думала, она могла возникнуть, после того,как около года назад я довольно сильно ударилась копчиком?
Сегодня сделала снимки, они очень хорошие, ничего не показали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2007)

УЗИ и хирург.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (31 Окт 2007)

вряд ли липома связана с травмой))


----------



## Elisa (31 Окт 2007)

Ирина Игоревна, мне хирург сказал, что могла от удара полость образоваться незначительная и жиром заполниться nea

Добавлено через 20 часов 21 минуту 
Сегодня я была у хирурга, он сказал, что это точно фиброма. Сказал,что узи нт смыла делать, оно ничего не покажет... Сказал резать или нет - решай сама, а исходя из чего решать?
*Какова все-таки вероятность перерождения, и есть ли смысл оставить все как есть и жить,не обращая внимания? Подскажите пожалуйста, ведь у вас есть в этом опыт,вы наверняка таких немало повидали..*


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (1 Ноя 2007)

Зачем же тогда вопросы задаете, если и так все знаете? Хотя безоговорочная вера в своего специалиста радует.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2007)

Если фиброма небольшого размера и не причиняет беспокойства, то достаточно простого наблюдения один-два раза в год. И при увеличени - удалить.


----------



## Elisa (2 Ноя 2007)

*Ребята, спасибо большое! Вы мне очень помогли!!! Всего вам наилучшего!!!*


----------

